# Cappuccino v flat white etc.



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks to help from members of the Forum, I am now able to produce a good cappuccino on my Rancilio Silvia and getting better. It seems to me that an ideal cappuccino should be 2 ounces of coffee with 4 ounces of foamed milk in a 6 ounce cup. Can anyone help to fill in the gaps in my barista knowledge and advise me on the difference between that, and a latte or a flat white (are they the same?). Can latte art be reproduced on a cappuccino with the smaller cup, or is it for lattes and flat white. Is the milk on a cappuccino a little more 'frothed' than foamed on a latte or flat white?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Personally I don't get to hung up on want kind of milk drink I end up making . I go by the size I like and add enough milk and coffee for it to taste good to me .

Yes you can do art of a cappuccino , yes Capp more micro foam than a latte who has more micro foam that a flat white .

I tend to see flat whites beings little smaller in volume to a Capp ( say ending up a 5oz drink ).

If you want exact definitions im sure people(with more skill and experience than me ) will provide them for you on this thread.

Until then try this


----------



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks. That diagram is helpfull


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

For cappuccino, you introduce more air into the milk so it has a much thicker consistency. With flat whites, you are micro-foaming the milk - introducing a small amount of air at the beginning of steaming and then using the wand to create a vortex to blend the air bubbles into the milk. Correctly done, micro-foamed milk will have a sheen on the surface with no evidence of bubbles unless you look very, very closely. Because micro-foamed milk is less viscous, it's easier to create latte art. Have a look at these two excellent training clips from Origins Coffee, Cornwall.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Presumably latte art isn't possible on a cappa due to thickness of milk?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Never heard of cappa art!


----------



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes that is becoming clear. I'm finding my milk is too thick for latte art. Will work on producing micro-foam. At the moment during my 'training' period, I'm making more coffee than can be drunk by my whole street! Good fun though. Thanks for that everyone.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Never heard of cappa art!


Did you say crappa art ...










Oh cappa art....

Not saying it's the classic way to present but it can be done .

And you have been to the hall ......... Therefore you have had cappa art .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well they pour cappas in the UKBC/WBC however they are 5.5-6 oz, single shot, and do have latte art using minimum of 1cm foam.

If going for proper traditional it would be 5oz, a 'monks head' ring of crema around the central microfoam - a drink of thirds


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> For cappuccino, you introduce more air into the milk so it has a much thicker consistency. With flat whites, you are micro-foaming the milk - introducing a small amount of air at the beginning of steaming and then using the wand to create a vortex to blend the air bubbles into the milk. Correctly done, micro-foamed milk will have a sheen on the surface with no evidence of bubbles unless you look very, very closely. Because micro-foamed milk is less viscous, it's easier to create latte art. Have a look at these two excellent training clips from Origins Coffee, Cornwall.


A great milk foaming tutorial. Been trawling YouTube for days in search of one!


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Correctly done, micro-foamed milk will have a sheen on the surface with no evidence of bubbles unless you look very, very closely. Because micro-foamed milk is less viscous, it's easier to create latte art.


Thanks TSK. That explains perfectly where I have been going ever so slightly wrong. Just too much foam for art, but beautiful for cappuccino and frothy hot chocs.

Time for more practice.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

MattRobbo45 said:


> A great milk foaming tutorial. Been trawling YouTube for days in search of one!


British too - one up for Origins Coffee.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Great tutorials,thanks


----------



## Innes (Mar 26, 2013)

That tutorial was really good.

I have just tried it out and it worked better than before.


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

That tutorial was great, thanks for posting. Lots of other great videos on that channel too.


----------

